

No surprise in the numbers: Tablets are 'wants,' smartphones are 'needs' - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2458376/opensource-subnet/no-surprise-in-the-numbers-tablets-are-wants-smartphones-are-needs.html#linkedin

======
stevep2007
Everyone would return home for a forgotten smartphone or notebook en route to
work, but few would go back for a tablet.

